# NOMINATE: Best Religious Building



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

Hagia Sophia
St Peter's 
Cologne


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

1. San Pietro
2. Chartes
3. Taj Mahal


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Nominations for this week are now closed.

Voting will commence shortly ...


----------

